# Long Island, NY Spiders?



## omega7nyc (May 13, 2009)

I've been searching the net for common spiders in NY but cant find a website to find out what common spiders live in NY.
I live in Long Island and live in a farm land area and see different spiders within my home and outside. Looking for information to ID these spiders and there are some neat ones I find living outdoors. Looking to maybe get me a small enclosure and catch me one of these critters and see how it goes before I decide and really get me some T's... any help would be appreciated , Thank you in advance......
Great website!...Love the pics and info etc......from T's to scorps etc......


----------



## jsloan (May 13, 2009)

I'm not sure how close Black Rock Forest is to Long Island, but maybe this site will help:

http://research.amnh.org/entomology/blackrock2/index2.htm

If you're looking for a field guide, try Spiders of the Eastern United States by Howell and Jenkins.  Many of the spiders in there will be in your area.  Available through Amazon.com, last time I looked.


----------

